# Need Reformed Banner-like DVD series for Sunday School



## Romans922 (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope this is in the right section on the PB.

Are there any DVD's that you might recommend that would be good for an adult Sunday School class that is reformed or a place where I could find such DVDs?


----------



## Soonerborn (Dec 21, 2009)

CEP Video Library

You might check this video library out from the PCA.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 21, 2009)

The History and Theology of Calvinism

Luther

-----Added 12/21/2009 at 05:08:52 EST-----



jogri17 said:


> The History and Theology of Calvinism
> 
> Luther



ohh and Lots of stuff from RC SProul (you can know watch them online free! so you can stream it instead of buying the DVD if it's a small church) or John Piper's dvd's (I highly reccomend ''God is the Gospel''). Macarthur as some dvd things but those are just sermons.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 21, 2009)

What's So Amazing About Grace. 

Any of the Sproul videos are good. I especially like Dust to Glory. 

Also, CCEF puts out the 'Changing Hearts/Changing Lives' series. This is GREAT for learning how to communicate biblically to one another.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe check out Third Millennium's video series (done by Richard Pratt)...they've got quite a few now.


----------



## jason d (Dec 22, 2009)

TULIP: The Pursuit of God?s Glory in Salvation Group Special :: Desiring God Christian Bookstore

and many others here: DVDs :: Desiring God Christian Bookstore


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything more banner of truth like?


----------

